# Coleman Generator surging.....



## keb (May 26, 2010)

I have a Coleman Powermate 6250 generator that was brought you me because of old gas...won't start the normals....Pulled carb,soaked,new kit & air filter.Now it starts and runs BUT!!!:freak::freak: it surges and after going through carb. numerous times to see if I missed something I give up!What have I missed!The motor is a Tescumseh 10HP model HM 100 Spec 159402u............HELP....AnyOne?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

keb said:


> I have a Coleman Powermate 6250 generator that was brought you me because of old gas...won't start the normals....Pulled carb,soaked,new kit & air filter.Now it starts and runs BUT!!!:freak::freak: it surges and after going through carb. numerous times to see if I missed something I give up!What have I missed!The motor is a Tescumseh 10HP model HM 100 Spec 159402u............HELP....AnyOne?


While it is running spray/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the intake, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak, maybe a failing gasket or cracked intake. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Also did you clean the tiny hole in the bowl nut (main jet) I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it. Refer to the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

geogrubb,:thumbsup:Tried the leaking intake trick and made sure all fuel passages were clear.I'm going pull it back off one more time for a longggggggggggg soak in the cleaner....!:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------

